# Open file security warning win 8.1



## bamaguy5150 (Apr 28, 2013)

Dell inspiron desk top 

windows 8.1 64 bit
intel(R) core(tm)[email protected] 3.60ghz
8gb ram
1tb hdd
I keep getting an open file security warning. How do I stop that from popping up everytime I reboot my pc?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Name of file?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Forget the obvious ad for 3rd party software in this link and follow the manual steps to disable Open File Security warning https://windowsreport.com/open-file-security-warning/


----------

